# 06 Avant MMI Navigation



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey guys, 

Im looking for info on how to install/retrofit navigation into my current "high" MMI system.

I looked at a few other sites but most of them are for european cars and i know that wont exactly transfer to US models.

ECS sells an "install kit" for navigation into a car that does not have it, but im wondering what comes with the kit, i called and asked them and the rep i talked to didnt know what comes with it.

Does anyone have any experience with this or can point me to the right direction?

This is the kit im talking about on ECS:

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-C6_A6-Quattro-V6_3.2L/Interior/Stereo/ES389930/

I also found this:

http://www.kufatec.de/shop/product_...rofit---Audi-A6-4F----Complete----MMI-2G.html

Is the ECS kit for just the wiring harness adapters, or the whole dvd reader harness etc?


Thanks for replies


----------

